# *PIC* Latrodectus sp. ex Laos



## Martin H. (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi,

a nice Latrodectus sp. from a friend of mine:








unfortunately, this photo is a bit blurry:








all the best
Martin


----------



## swatc1h (Apr 8, 2006)

Oh Teh Pwnzz1!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## swatc1h (Apr 8, 2006)

cant wait till you snap a shot of them slings


----------



## prankster705 (Apr 8, 2006)

looks so B E A U T I F U L L. I love latrodectus (all of them), I don't have any though (still 13 (parents, they're hard to get here...))


----------



## Fierce Deity (Apr 8, 2006)

In the second pic the red part looks like an oak leaf.  Awesome!


----------



## bistrobob85 (Apr 8, 2006)

The pattern on the abdomen looks like FLAMES!!!! Thats $%/"$/ NICE!!!!


----------



## Randolph XX() (Apr 9, 2006)

Latrodectus elegans?

http://www.geocities.co.jp/HeartLand-Namiki/3684/photo/gokesp.jpg
http://spider.fun.cx/okinawa/Akaobigokegumo.htm
the egg sac of this sp is like a sephere with bumpy surface
http://www.cai-s.com/peixe/mania/No01A/A02/latrodectus_elegans-egg4.JPG


----------



## Scorpendra (Apr 9, 2006)

bistrobob85 said:
			
		

> The pattern on the abdomen looks like FLAMES!!!! Thats $%/"$/ NICE!!!!


what he said! :drool::drool::drool::drool::clap:


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 9, 2006)

What The Flames Aree Awesome!!


----------



## Martin H. (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi,

another photo of the »hellfire widow«:








all the best
Martin


----------



## Jmadson13 (Apr 9, 2006)

Beautiful Martin, thanks for sharing:clap:


----------



## Martin H. (Sep 17, 2006)

*»hellfire widow«*

nice ones, aren't they!









all the best,
Martin


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Sep 17, 2006)

They are indeed gorgeous spiders. Some from Vinmann were imported into the US and I was supposed to have this species available, but mortality was high and the majority of survivors became mature males. I have my fingers crossed that importer Frank Somma will be able to produce this species with the remaining group. I normally have no interest in theriids, but this is a spectacular spider.

Best, Michael


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Sep 18, 2006)

hi, if someone needs some of these contact me


----------



## swatc1h (Oct 7, 2006)

yahoo! seached. cant wait til my babies reach adulthood. :worship: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DN6HkqMEMjI


----------



## Arachnophilist (Oct 7, 2006)

what is the latin anme of that Latrodectus sp?


----------



## Randolph XX() (Oct 8, 2006)

possibly L.elegans


----------



## Splintercell (Oct 8, 2006)

*hellfire spec.*



Randolph XX() said:


> possibly L.elegans


Hello,

another used name for this spec. is:

Latrodectus spec. ex. Laos since the spec. is found in laos.
I also, as Randolph, think that it is a L. elegans spec.
However, this is in my own opinion. It is not safe to assume this.
Further reasurch has to bee done ;-)


Here is a pic of my spec. ex Laos (hellfire spec.)
I will have slings very, very, very soon  ;-)
Will post some pic's of them as well.

Greetz,  Tom.


----------

